#ubuntu-news 2009-07-22
<nhandler> Who has admin access to the Fridge calendar?
<tyche_> I do.
<joey> nhandler: everyone on the fridge team is a super editor
<joey> nhandler: command line would be only newz200
<tyche_> joey: His problem is actually with the Google calendar.  He needs to have an entry changed, and is locked out of making global changes.  The problem is when someone lists Guests, and doesn't mark it to be editable by guests.
<tyche_> But thanks for responding, anyway.
<joey> oh ok, cool. thanks tyche_
<tyche_> NP
<joey> I'm so glad we made the team merge (fridge, news, etc)
<tyche_> And I see that I must have gone through a net split.  My  nick has an underscore after it.  Hee hee
<joey> good guys like you tyche_ helping out on the fridge :-)
<tyche> Hey, we do what we can
<tyche> (and with the UWN, that usually means EVERYTHING.  Hee hee)
<joey> :-)
<joey> tyche: I wonder..... should we do something fun in UWN regarding the LP event?
<tyche> BTW, joey, you haven't heard any word on the nominations for CC, have you?
<joey> I know there are noms but not who they are and when they close
<tyche> What LP event?  And if you get someone to write it up I'm sure we could add it.  We usually DO add LPs
<tyche> It's just that usually the information is so brief that we can't even summarize it.
<joey> tyche: I mean the fact that LP was released as Open Source yesterday
<tyche> So give me ideas, and we can work on it.
<tyche> I'm ALL FOR introducing a bit of fun into the UWN
<joey> I think the biggest piece is not so much that it went AGPL but what it means to the community
<joey> Just like ubuntu everyone can now improve the TOOL that creates Ubuntu
<joey> The right person to interview is Karl (he's got a great knack for this stuff) but he's at OSCON this week
<tyche> AH!  THAT!!!  Yea, I can see where putting something out would be good.  And if you can think of a way to make it fun, even better.
<joey> Well...
<joey> Matt Revell is back tomorrow...
<joey> we could try to get a special UWN  Podcast going for Friday
<tyche> OK.  Do you need it transcribed, too?
<joey> We probably should at some point, like we did with the UWN special we did a few months ago.
<joey> I don't think I can round up interesting folks this quick (like sabdfl)
<joey> but we might be able to get kfogel from LP and mdz from Ubuntu
<tyche> Yea, the "Old One Hundredth" worked pretty good.  OK, I'd need the audio sometime ahead, so I have time to transcribe it.
 * joey checks to see if mdz is available
<nhandler> tyche: Daniel (the one handling the CC stuff) is on vacation. I wouldn't expect much until he gets back on the 10th
<tyche> (Old One Hundredth is a play on the tune to the Doxology in the United Methodist Church)
<joey> We could do a short one. I don't need to be there... not my show you know... but Matt could do the recording and send over the sound files
<joey> and then we'd need at least one of the UWN editors to work with Matt to co-host
<tyche> That would help.  Do you need it introduced in some way, or just put it in cold?
<joey> we can do it cold with just a quick pre-record chat
<joey> it would help to have the folks from UWN participating to have a list of questions before hand...
<tyche> I think I could probably get Skype going on this machine.  It was before.
<joey> would give the Karl and mdz some time to formulate replies
<joey> tyche: my memory is bad.  "ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com" is the right list right?
<joey> for internal discussions?
<nhandler> Sounds right joey
<tyche> Yep.  Though we're also in ubuntu-news@ , as well as being in both channels (well, at least *I* am)
<joey> tyche: ok, email away
<tyche> KK.  And skype is set up.
#ubuntu-news 2009-07-26
<johnc4510> The newest issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #152 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue152
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-26
<internalkernel> akgraner: I added some content to the Gdoc - I'll be around today if you need help, just ping me.
<akgraner> Hey all!  Well have my kids back under my roof, grocery shopping complete, and I have rested up Let me look over the UWN stuff and I'll ping people in a few
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-27
<akgraner> hey does anyone have the new Ubuntu Members information from the last emea board?
<akgraner> internalkernel, ping
<nhandler> I thought I saw some discussion from highvoltage about that earlier in another channel
<highvoltage> yep, popey said that he'll do it, but I wasn't sure if he meant from now on, or including the last two meetings
<highvoltage> mootbot didn't log our meeting as we thought, and because we don't have a secretary yet no one followed up. I got the logs this morning and put them into a tomboy note
<highvoltage> if popey isn't working on it, then I'll just summarize it and send to -news, community-council, etc
<highvoltage> and also make sure that someone's taking these notes at the next emea meeting (probably either popey or me)
<akgraner> highvoltage, popey said he would going forward but I thought someone maybe you said you would grab the names from the last meeting
<akgraner> sorry if I misunderstood
<akgraner> highvoltage, do you have time to do them now from the last meeting on the 6th?
<akgraner> I wasn't feeling well yesterday so as a result I am finishing up the newsletter now
<akgraner> :-/  sigh
<highvoltage> akgraner: I can do it on 7pm EDT tonight, unfortunately before then will be quite tricky
<highvoltage> ooh, I see. ok let me see what I can do
 * highvoltage tells people at work that they're projects can wait
<akgraner> highvoltage, no worries - I'll grab them  as I need to publish before them but thanks!
<akgraner> highvoltage, no don't do that - you need to make sure your lights stay on :-P
<highvoltage> ok, thanks!
<akgraner> nhandler, can you look over the upcoming meetings for me - I just need to double check them
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. On the wiki?
<akgraner> yeppers
<akgraner> I am adding the last few summaries but if I can get people to look over what is already there that would rock :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: I don't see the Kernel Team meeting on Tues
<akgraner> hmmm
<nhandler> And I thought we were also including the Classroom sessions (in which case the Installing LAMP session is missing)
<akgraner> can you look on both Calendars and just add what is missing if anything
<akgraner> and I know some of the meetings have already passed but want to keep the format the same :-)
<nhandler> akgraner: Yeah. The formatting also changed on thursday
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> nhandler, can you just update it and check with scott_ev on the particulars
<akgraner> thanks!
<nhandler> akgraner, scott_ev: Done
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> ok this week is officially sucking - we had a horrible storm here earlier and it took out everything
<akgraner> just got the breakers replaced now I am back online to hopefully get newsletter finished - UGH!!!
<holstein> hey akgraner
<holstein> glad you made it :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-28
<akgraner> holstein, thanks
<akgraner> how hard to you all get hit?
<akgraner> we took an almost direct hit to the house
<holstein> not bad
<holstein> nothing like that
<holstein> it sounded bad
<akgraner> Pete got shocked as he was working on the servers when it happened
<holstein> ad i thought we might lose power
<holstein> but not even a blip
<holstein> akgraner: w0w
<holstein> is he cool?
<akgraner> yeah - but it def tickled him
<akgraner> not sure what all happened to the servers yet but I am sure something is fried
 * holstein crosses fingers 
<akgraner> I'll let you know
<akgraner> I was in the middle of adding stuff to the wiki too
<akgraner> now I gotta figure out what I lost
<akgraner> this week is full of fail and suckage!!!
<holstein> :/
<zkriesse> Hey newsies
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue203
<pleia2> akgraner: yay! :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, yay and ugh!
<akgraner> I hate when I am traveling on both weekends
<zkriesse> looks very news-ish
<pleia2> akgraner: yeah, that's tough
<akgraner> then I had a stupid migraine yesterday
<akgraner> and then we had a lightning storm that took out breakers today - suckage and fail!
<zkriesse> akgraner: it's not that bad
<zkriesse> It could be worse
<pleia2> akgraner: ouch :\
<akgraner> pleia2, yeah - one of those weeks :-/  pisses me off so bad
<pleia2> akgraner: oh yeah, loved your writeup of oscon table stuff for the user blog :)
<akgraner> thanks!  OSCON was awesome  - wish you had been there
<akgraner> Part 2 about the Ubuntu Booth is tomorrow
<pleia2> me too, MarkDude had lots of great things to say about the event
<akgraner> MarkDude and Valerie rocked
<akgraner> she is awesome  - had me laughing and smiling the whole time
<pleia2> I haven't met her, I hope I get the opportunity soon
<akgraner> oh and your fliers were a huge hit
<pleia2> yay!
<akgraner> I had people they gave them too finding me throughout the day
<pleia2> it's amazing what pretty paper will do :)
<akgraner> I even gave a talk to a group of HS girls about why now is the time to get involved in IT and open source
<pleia2> that's great
<akgraner> the o'reilly folks estimated 3k+ in attendees
<pleia2> anyway, the boy is home, need to run off to the store before they close
<pleia2> wow nice
<akgraner> laters
<zkriesse> bye pleia2
<akgraner> ok folks - newsletter posted to IRC channels, mailing lists, forums, fridge and planet - also the new docs for Issue 204 have been created and you can start adding to them now
<akgraner> http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204
<akgraner> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-29
<akgraner> nuboon2age_, ping
<akgraner> Let's take a look at one section and narrow down the articles you are gathering
<akgraner> that way you can focus on one section of the newsletter
<akgraner> and do great things with one section for now
<akgraner> also everyone I posted this yesterday - http://akgraner.com/?p=627
<akgraner> I know we have a meeting next week - I'll try to get all my RSS Feeds listed to the wiki so people can use them and know where they can start looking
<akgraner> also if you have feeds to add please do :-)
<akgraner> For those in the channel who are looking for a section to possible collaborate with someone on - take a list at the post and links on the post and lets see how we can get more done during the week - I will commit to 2 hours be day on just the newsletter.  If a couple other people could do say 4 hours a week on various sections between reading feeds, gathering articles and or writing summaries no one would have to do much on the weekends -
<akgraner> Just some food for thought...
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: its not exactly a focus on one section (which as i described on ietherpad is very difficult to do because the feed i get from -- Google news is very broad), and its not really a summary, but you might still like my experiment on this week's http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas .  Please check it out and provide feedback as to whether it works better for you.
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-30
<akgraner> nuboon2age_, the review articles are great but when they list prices or seem to be more of an advert then I hesitate to use them  -I haven't read the links for the items on the etherpad yet
<akgraner> However- you need to find out what other people are looking at as well - and see if they are following some of the same links you are
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: that's good to know (about prices)
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: i shy away from adverts also
<akgraner> but I like what you have there now  - I'll read them in detail in just a little while
<akgraner> thanks btw!
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: i'm thinking that with a little more info its easier to select what you want to use at a glance
<akgraner> I just got home a few minutes ago - so gotta feed the family  - but when the house gets quieter I'll look through them all and add them in the right places on the newsletter so you can see where they go
<akgraner> so it will be easier for you to decide what areas you can add them too
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: i'll watch you. :)
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: how you handle them that is.
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: educational for me.
<akgraner> nuboon2age_, that's how I learned  -
<akgraner> that and people posted links in sections for me to summarize until I learned what to pull and where it goes
<akgraner> nuboon2age_, I really appreciate you help btw - as well as everyone else who puts in their time
<zkriesse> hey akgraner hows it going
<akgraner> zkriesse, great!  Just got back from OSCON and trying to see about making it to LinuxCon
<zkriesse> heh
<nuboon2age_> akgraner: i was concerned to hear the challenging things that your family has been dealing w/ in the last few days.
<akgraner> ahh yeah  - it was a little nuts
<akgraner> but that's the way life is  - gets in the way of all my Ubuntu time :-)
<nuboon2age_> :)
<nhandler> I marked that Fridge bug as Won't Fix. Feel free to change if you disagree
<akgraner> nhandler, which bug was that?
<nhandler> akgraner: The one about the typo that got filed today
<akgraner> nhandler, ahhh  - I didn't see that one ;-/
<pleia2> so, I've got http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-devs/meet-benji-york and the new ubuntu women inteview from FCM released today
<pleia2> we are pretty interview heavy at the moment, but not a bad thing I guess?
<akgraner> pleia2, I have two more interviews for next week as well
<akgraner> Spanish Translations
<akgraner> Scott Lavendar
<akgraner> Of wait  - I'll have more than that
<akgraner> Stormy Peters
<akgraner> Ken Vandine and Scott Richie as well
<akgraner> and I am sure I am forgetting someone else in there as well
<pleia2> hmm, maybe we should strive to look for more community news so we don't get fridge all flooded with interviews? :)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep
<akgraner> well we add one a day
<akgraner> but look for other stuff to go in between
#ubuntu-news 2010-07-31
<nhandler> There should be a UDS post sometime in the next few days (hopefully)
<akgraner> I'll add the announcement to this weeks newsletter :-)
<akgraner> then next week we can add more in-depth posts
<akgraner> nhandler, will you go to this UDS since it's in the US?
<pleia2> can I get an editor review this for me before I post it? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2091
<pleia2> I'll go ahead and post it, it's not a complicated one and I think it's fine :)
<nhandler> akgraner: No clue yet. Still too early.
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-01
<highvoltage> akgraner: howdy! How is news looking this week so far?
 * highvoltage opens https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204 and notices it needs some work and dives in
<nhandler> Team Reports will get added today.
<highvoltage> nhandler: the newspaper logo still has the old Ubuntu logo on it, can I update id to include the new logo?
<highvoltage> so it would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newspaper-icon3.jpg vs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newspaper-icon4.jpg
<highvoltage> (I'll just do another upload just now without the stupid black line
<highvoltage> (ok already done)
<akgraner> highvoltage, please send me the new graphic when you get it so I can replace it in multiple areas
<highvoltage> akgraner: here it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue204?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=newspaper-icon4.jpg
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks  I need to change the template on with wiki, the forums and the fridge :-)  appreciate you taking time to add the new logo
<highvoltage> you're welcome, I'm a gimpoholic anyway
<akgraner> :-)
 * akgraner makes notes so I know who to bug about things :-P
<highvoltage> :)
<nhandler> highvoltage: Looks great!
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for all your hardwork with the team reports I really appreciate it
<nhandler> You are welcome akgraner
<nhandler> I was thinking, do you think it would be useful to actually either a) publish the team reports in full on the fridge b) send them to some ML or c) Do a combination of a and b? That way, more people would actually see them (possibly encouraging more teams to publish them)
<akgraner> I have to go get my daughter but is someone wants to add the Podcast reports that would be great!  Not sure if there is any this week - check UUPC, Jono's Ustream cast and Full Circle PC,
<akgraner> combination  :-)
<akgraner> I would like to add a section for team reports
<akgraner> and just pop them in there on the Fridge
<highvoltage> should I go ahead with Upcoming meetings and events or is that scripted already?
<nhandler> highvoltage: It isn't scripted. The recurring events mess it up
<highvoltage> ok
<akgraner> scott_ev, are you working on Upcoming meetings
<akgraner> highvoltage, scott_ev usually does it - check with him
<akgraner> highvoltage, nope it's not scripted yet - mdz also asked what things he could help automate to make the process easier
<akgraner> scott_ev, ^^^^
<highvoltage> akgraner, scott_ev: ok, I did it, I hope it's ok
<akgraner> highvoltage, check the meeting places
<akgraner> as some of those meetings aren't held in -meeting
<akgraner> ie desktop is one that isn't
<akgraner> also pull the LoCo team information off of the newsletter
<akgraner> right now they can stay on the Fridge but we aren't including those in the newsletter b/c every LoCo team will want theirs included and I can't say yes to some and no to others
<akgraner> we have the LoCo calendar now ready to be populated but I need to get the instructions on how loco teams can add to it ready
<akgraner> then announce it
<akgraner> I'll try to get that done next week
<akgraner> someone remind me on Wednesday if I haven't completed that yet :-/
<highvoltage> ok
<highvoltage> oops, yes I see where I messed up with meeting places
<highvoltage> akgraner: I'm going to get distracted by lunch for a bit, but if there's something you'd like me to do later (like summaries, etc) just give me a poke
<nhandler> akgraner: I can get that done. We want it done the same way as the fridge cal?
<nhandler> akgraner: Links/URLs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/LoCoCalendar are now updated. I still need to make a few changes to the page (the core of it was copied from the fridge calendar page)
<akgraner> nhandler, yep
<akgraner> same as Fridge but where is says fridge it's LoCo Cal
<akgraner> and where is has the link to the Fridge Cal it needs to be loco Cal
<akgraner> I can't change the way the Front page of the Fridge looks but if you could add a header in the side bar that says "Calendars"
<akgraner> then under that links  to   - the Fridge Calendar, The Classroom Calendar as well as the LoCo Calendar that would be awesome
<nhandler> I thought I was able to do that, but I couldn't find it last time I looked.
<nhandler> I poked newz about it the last time I looked
<nhandler> (no response)
<akgraner> nhandler, ahh ok - I'll email him :-)
<akgraner> I'll poke joey as well as see if he can still do it :-/  (worth asking)
<nhandler> Last time something like this happened, newz changed the permissions so that editors were able to make the necessary change (he wanted the editor group to basically have full control)
<nhandler> Team Reports are up
<zkriesse> Heya newsies
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks!
<akgraner> nhandler, can you review the upcoming meetings please
<akgraner> and make corrections as necessary
<nhandler> akgraner: I can, but it will need to wait until after lunch
<akgraner> nhandler, that's fine :-)
<akgraner> I'm shoot for a 6pm EDT publish time
<akgraner> Daviey, ping
<akgraner> are you around and have 10 mins?
<Daviey> akgraner: o/
<Daviey> currently in the car.. wassup?
<akgraner> Daviey, if you are driving no worries just had some more technical articles I wanted you to look at for me
<nhandler> akgraner: Is the 'Bug Jam' a LoCo bug jam event?
<akgraner> yep
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright, then I'll remove it from the UWN
<nhandler> akgraner: Is there a certain place holder text that is used for days with no events?
<nhandler> Other than that, the Upcoming Meetings is good to go
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-25
<nlsthzn> kthxbai
<pleia2> I see we got most of the summaries in :)
<pleia2> I can help clean up the last bits tomorrow (am on a plane now, very slow internets)
<NRWlion> hi there
<MooDoo> hello
<NRWlion> the DooMoo
<nlsthzn> I see there is still some outstanding summaries for 225... :/
<NRWlion> will  try to hang in tonight after work but i am ordered to back up a collegue of mine who is sick :( so dont know if i am home early enough
<pleia2> looks like we just need summaries for "The Planet" - anyone available for that?
 * NRWlion snozzes
 * pleia2 back to work from long weekend, catching up here for a while
<NRWlion> hey pleia
 * nhandler is working on something to speed up posting to the fridge
<nhandler> I was just looking through our list of linsk on the fridge. I notice we have Ubuntu Women under Resources. While I agree that it is a helpful team for women, it just feels out of place when you look at the other links it is pared with. What does everyone else think?
<NRWlion> pleia2: if you need me, just ping me
<holstein>  /me looking
<nhandler> NRWlion: 1311612847 11:54:07 < pleia2> looks like we just need summaries for "The Planet" - anyone available for that?
<holstein> eh... its a resource for women
<holstein> i think it fits
<nhandler> holstein: I agree, but most of our teams are resources for at least one group of people. The other links are the main #ubuntu irc channel, the main ubuntu wiki page, the mailing list archive, getting involved, and a community contacts page
<holstein> sure... we could add other resources i suppose
<holstein> but, i think its still cool
<NRWlion> nhandler: copy that need 15 mins then will start to sum up
<holstein> im not totally hip to the purpose of the womens team, but i would think a female visiting might appreciate seeing that resource
<holstein> i dont want to simplify the intent of the group into just a womens support group, but i think getting the word out there for a female new to buntu that might find that helpful would be a +
<holstein> i guess im saying i dont see it as a problem
<holstein> if its a vote that is... but i can see your point too
<pleia2> it's out of place, if we put that there we should also put BT and Youth and....
<pleia2> I'd say just remove it
<nhandler> pleia2: That was what I was thinking. One thing we could do is change it to a link to that wiki page that lists all of the teams
<holstein> yeah, i like that idea nhandler
<holstein> just a link to a link page
<NRWlion> pleia2: honestly i think we should try to create a youth section separately cause - based on my experience - youth has fun in creating a mag or newspaper with topics they find interesting
<holstein> nhandler: go for it :)
<holstein> we are spread too thin as is i say
<holstein> but, no one will try and stop you
<holstein> i think thats a great idea
 * nhandler just changed the link to point to the Ubuntu Teams page
<nhandler> I also just added a nice little script to the lp:uwn bzr branch. You specify a UWN issue number, and it creates a draft post on fridge.ubuntu.com in the proper format. For next week, I'll update it so it will link to the specific anchor tags for each article
<holstein> w0w
<NRWlion> n1 nhandler :D
<NRWlion> nhandler: fyi: working on the planet summaries atm
<holstein> NRWlion: if you can, put your name in the ones you're working on
<holstein> im starting at the bottom, but i might just get to one of them
<NRWlion> holstein: copy
<pleia2> re: the post by Randall - do we want to include all his summary posts from the week? that's just one of them
<NRWlion> holstein: i am starting from top
<holstein> pleia2: im on that one new
<holstein> now*
<holstein> i want to, but i wasnt going to
<holstein> since it seemed old
<pleia2> holstein: I'd go to his blog and pull up all his summary emails and link them, and make the summary something like "he wrote lots of things"
 * holstein looking
<pleia2> or maybe just use his last post
<pleia2> since that's the most useful I think: http://randall.executiv.es/ucw_oneiric_25
<holstein> yeah, the its a wrap one
<holstein> lemme see what i can do
<nhandler> Also, remember, UWN is factual, not editorial. So be careful about adding in personal editorial opinions and stuff like that
<NRWlion> ok, as far as i see there are no open summaries left, right?
<holstein> the planet
<pleia2> Andre_Gondim: we're going to publish today, if you have translations stats to add soon would be good :)
<NRWlion> holstein: can you do http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/07/20/sound-troubleshooting/ ? its a little beyond my knowledge of linux
<NRWlion> ok, thx holstein.. if i am needed ping me-
<NRWlion> gotta get some private stuff done
<holstein> cool, i think thats it
 * holstein highfives everyone, and goes to take a nap before the gig
<NRWlion> holstein: highfives to you!
<Andre_Gondim> pleia2, ok
<NRWlion> nhandler: am i needed furthermore?
<nhandler> I think we are good right now, thanks NRWlion
<NRWlion> nhandler: ur welcome ;)
<nhandler> The way the new wiki handles the anchor tags is a lot more predictable. I modified my script that posts to the fridge to include per-article links
<nhandler> I'm going to move the gdoc to the wiki. We can do our proofing and final edits there. Please refrain from making any changes to the gdoc or wiki until I am done
<NRWlion> nhandler: need help?
 * NRWlion is just asking :D
<nhandler> NRWlion: I just finished moving them all. Now we need to clean them up and proof them
<NRWlion> nhandler: how can i help?
<nhandler> NRWlion: Just read through the summaries and look for spelling/grammatical errors and other issues that might need resolving.
<NRWlion> nhandler: määp, my english isnt so good that i can put 100 % trust in it :D
<NRWlion> making to many mistakes myself
<NRWlion> so that is a job i better dont do
 * nhandler just added the weekly dev meetings
<NRWlion> anything left to do?
<holstein> how about this... if you need any help nhandler , let us know
<holstein> NRWlion: theres always just wiki markup to check
<holstein> looking for Cammel``Cases
<nhandler> NRWlion, holstein: Looks like the stats still need to be done, updates and security, and in this issue.
 * nhandler has to run out for a little bit
<NRWlion> nhandler: just a quik question: how are the stats handled?
<nhandler> NRWlion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies/HowToEdit has links to the pages you need. It is basically just copying/pasting data (and doing some basic math for the bug stats)
<holstein> heres the current one we are looking at
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225
<holstein> and this is the latest one that is done
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue224#Ubuntu_Stats
<holstein> just gotta mirror that at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#Ubuntu_Stats
<holstein> with current information
<pleia2> and security updates
<pleia2> Andre_Gondim handles translations stats
<Andre_Gondim> pleia2, I am getting now, just a moment
<pleia2> nhandler: === Ubuntu Classroom: Ubuntu Developer Week: Summary Day 5 === has it's ='s showing
<NRWlion> just tell me what is needed. i am a little confused atm
<NRWlion> gn8 every1
<pleia2> nhandler: I'll be available for final editorial review in about an hour, just give me a nudge as needed
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks. It had some trailing whitespace on the line
<nhandler> pleia2: Great. Thanks
<nhandler> I'll do updates and security now
<pleia2> you ok with stats, or want me to handle in a bit?
<nhandler> pleia2: I didn't check if holstein or NRWlion got to it. I can do them if necessary (did we ever decide what distro to pull translation stats for?)
<pleia2> we're pulling from lucid, Andre_Gondim took care of translations :)
<pleia2> just need to do the rest
<pleia2> bugs, brainstorm, askubuntu
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. That is fine. I'll do them after the updates if nobody else has
<pleia2> great
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm good for publishing, but if possible, I'd like you to publish the version to the Fridge. I want to make sure my script works for someone other than me
<nhandler> If it works, it should take litterally 2 minutes
<pleia2> oh, we need "in this issue" too
<pleia2> and sure, I'll do that
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
<nhandler> We need to clean up the scripts for generating lists of changes.
<pleia2> yeah, I mentioned when I made the last commit that we need better error handling and that it would be nice to merge the two
<pleia2> they work, but it's not beautiful
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm seeing quite a number of scripts. Several of them appear to be approximately the same (just for different releases)
<pleia2> all those should be deleted
<pleia2> the List scripts cover the release ones now
 * nhandler nods
<nhandler> It also looks like we haven't been including the EOL dates
 * nhandler goes to finish up the stats
<nhandler> We also have only been doing the top 5 ask ubuntu questions, not the top 5 contributors. Should we add them in or change the heading?
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-26
<pleia2> I've just been changing the heading
<nhandler> I changed the translation stats format. We don't use numbered lists anywhere else (and they aren't really needed here), and I modified the links so that we don't need to worry about them when publishing in the other formats
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm running to the store quickly. We should be ready for the In this Issue and a good review.
<pleia2> errands are taking longer than expected, I should be back in 20 minutes or so though
<pleia2> "In This Issue" complete, doing final editorial proof-read now
<pleia2> one note - we need to be careful about pulling language directly from the article to use as summaries (this was done with the omgubuntu posts), they are good summaries but we need to mark them as such since they own copyright
<pleia2> I put them in quotes and said "Excerpt from and more information at" to satisfy the attribution license
<pleia2> also should note time-based references :) "yesterday" and "last night" are not strictly true when we pull an article from last week
<pleia2> ok, done reviewing
<nhandler> I should probably add a date ;)
<pleia2> oh yes, that would be good :)
<pleia2> and pull all the ##s
<pleia2> oh, and I am free tuesday and wednesday nights after 00:00 UTC if we want to have a meeting
<pleia2> probably thursday too
<pleia2> no, thursday only until 1:30
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. Comments pulled. I'm going to start the publishing process. Could you try and do the fridge publishing (using the new script) ?
<pleia2> k
<pleia2> oh I still have an outstanding MP for ListSecurity.py
<pleia2> (just realized when I yanked down the new version w/ your script
<nhandler> pleia2: Ah, I thought I got all of those. I'll merge it after we publish.
<pleia2> nhandler: does this actually publish it on fridge or put it into a draft?
<nhandler> pleia2: It should put it in a draft and give you the URL to the edit page
 * nhandler tested it on his machine earlier
<pleia2> awesome, testing now
<nhandler> The deps should be about the same as the interview script
<pleia2> ah yes, I see down at the bottom
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> WordPress:XMLRPC is cool
<nhandler> pleia2: It is rather interesting. But I do see how it can be a security risk
<pleia2> I love how our scripts are perl and python, we hate ourselves :)
<pleia2> yeah
<nhandler> I'm also not sure if you saw my message, but the ubuntu-news.org -> fridge.ubuntu.com transition should be done
<pleia2> yeah, I saw the ticket and did some tests myself
<pleia2> thanks for taking care of that :)
<pleia2> pretty sure <a href=' should be <a href="
<pleia2> I mean, it works, but I don't think it's correct
<nhandler> pleia2: I can change that easy enough. I'm not familiar enough with the html policy to know if there is meant to be a difference in how ' and " are handled
<pleia2> and the script doesn't like punctuation much
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#Ubuntu_11.2E10_Development_update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#Ubuntu_10.2E04.2E3_.28Lucid_Lynx.29_LTS_released.21 no worky, and several others
<pleia2> I'll get a list
<nhandler> pleia2: Let me see how the wiki handles those.
<nhandler> It looks like it is just titles with periods that are getting messed up. Let me fix that. pleia2, for your merge proposal, I assume I can remove the old script that it replaces, right?
<pleia2> nhandler: right, Security.py is now deprecated
<pleia2> : is also a problem, it's turned into .3A
<pleia2> The Commodore 64 is back – and it’s running Ubuntu - oh dear, should fix those characters in the wiki probably
<pleia2> / seems to be troublesome too
<pleia2> and ,
<nhandler> Fun. The wiki converts some special characters to their hex equivalents, but it appears it does not do all of them
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/temp/uwn-script.txt has them all that didn't work
<pleia2> first link is broken, second is proper
<pleia2> we just can't have article titles with punctuation! :)
<nhandler> Most of those links were bad due to periods. I've added : support as well. Commas work fine. Not quite sure what happened with the Commodore title, it looks like someone copied some weird character or something. I'm also not fully sure what is going on with the / . I want to find another title with that to test
<nhandler> Yeah, the commodore one has some funky characters that got messed up in some other things too.
<pleia2> yeah, shall we fix it in the wiki itself?
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah. It looks like someone copied the strange dashes and apostrophes that blogs add. I'll fix it on the wiki now
 * nhandler also pushed some changes to lp:uwn
<pleia2> cool, thanks
<pleia2> want me to delete this post and try again with the new script once you've updated the wiki?
<nhandler> pleia2: Actually, think you could do the find/replace ? Copying the wiki post to vim on my cr-48 doesn't work well with those characters
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> are you out?
<nhandler> ThanksRe-running the script should probably fix most of the links. The VirtualBox one will probably still be messed up though.
<nhandler> I am now
<pleia2> man, those weird apostrophes are sneaky
<pleia2> anyway, done
<nhandler> pleia2: You got the dashes too, right?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> well, at least the one..
<pleia2> lemme make sure there aren't any more
<pleia2> drat, there were more
<pleia2> fixing now
<nhandler> We had a few of these things sneak in 2 weeks ago. They are quite annoying, as people reviewing on the gdoc/wiki won't usually spot them
<pleia2> there, sorted
<pleia2> yeah, they are hard to spot
<pleia2> bad : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#VirtualBox_4.0.12_released_and_ubuntu_11.04.2F10.10_installation_instructions_included
<pleia2> good: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#VirtualBox_4.0.12_released_and_ubuntu_11.04.2BAC8-10.10_installation_instructions_included
<pleia2> bad : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#The_Commodore_64_is_back_.2D_and_it.27s_running_Ubuntu
<pleia2> good: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#The_Commodore_64_is_back_-_and_it.27s_running_Ubuntu
<pleia2> the rest are fine
<pleia2> so / and regular -
<nhandler> The / issue is a bit different. It is using .2BAC8- to replace the / . I'm not quite sure where that is coming from. .2F would be the hex version. I'll do some googling
<pleia2> I don't think we need to delete and run again, I'll just fix this up manually, the script was awesome otherwise :)
<pleia2> saved the draft for now
<nhandler> pleia2: Agreed. The - issue is fixed now. I'll google the / later
<nhandler> I'm just finishing up the forum post stuff now, and then I'll send to -news so we can start hitting the publish button
<pleia2> great
<nhandler> I'm also thinking we should move the forum UWN image to fridge.ubuntu.com (so we aren't linking to akgraner's people.ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> +1
<nhandler> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225
<nhandler> pleia2: Do you want to publish the fridge post?
<pleia2> yep, doing now
<pleia2> annoyingly it went to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-225-2/ c'est la vie
<pleia2> but it's done
<nhandler> pleia2: You can edit that
<nhandler> Below the title box, hit the edit button
<pleia2> I did, now http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-225/ redirects to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-225-2/
<pleia2> but http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-225-2/ is still the canonical url
<nhandler> Oh well, it is not the end of the world
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> Forum images uploaded to fridge
<philipballew> the fridge looks nice
<nhandler> :)
<NRWlion> hi folks
<nhandler> Hi NRWlion
<NRWlion> hi nathan
<nhandler> I'm going to post that lubuntu email to the fridge and add it to UWN
<Unit193> nhandler: Thank you for that ^_^ (X and Lubuntu fan here)
<nhandler> Unit193: FYI, I'm not doing anything that you (or anyone else here) can't do. Just use ubuntu/ubuntu to login on the fridge, write up the story, and paste a link in here for review
<pleia2> nhandler: missing the <cite>?
<nhandler> pleia2: Forgot to save the last revision before publishing I guess. I'll add it in
<nhandler> Added
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> hooray for lubuntu
<nhandler> And before I forget, congrats on joining the xubuntu team
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-27
<pleia2> updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/IssueTemplate to reflect the changes I've been making manually all month (and fixed up 226 too)
<pleia2> it's now mostly in sync with akgraner's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/SuggestedTemplate from UDS, with our improved security scripts it's super simple (and fun :)) to pull security and updates so I really don't mind keeping them in
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-28
<NRWlion> *knock knock*
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-29
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-30
<NRWlion> hey there
<NRWlion> pleia2: u there?
<pleia2> good morning news friends
<NRWlion> o/
<pleia2> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en_US is ready for summaries
<holstein> woot
<pleia2> and as always, comments welcome with regard to article selection
<NRWlion> pleia2: just wanted to report off news-duty for this issue cause i am starting a new job in real life on monday
<NRWlion> ;)
<pleia2> no problem, everyone helps when they can
<NRWlion> pleia2: i know but i hate it if ppl on my team dont give a note if they cant help and just go inactive
<pleia2> it's prefectly fine here, if everyone who couldn't participate every week I'd be overloaded with "sorry, I can't help" messages ;)
<pleia2> a lot of people work on the newsletter, it's fine if one can't participate one week
<NRWlion> pleia2: kk
<NRWlion> will stop those messages ... promised :D
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> good luck with the new job
<NRWlion> pleia2: thx. could use it :D
 * nlsthzn just saw something... The summaries for the Ubuntu News Letter must be original content and not copied from the article... Oops... my bad :(
 * nlsthzn waves
<nhandler> nlsthzn: It is ok to quote something short from the article, but in general, paraphrasing is better (and safer)
<nlsthzn> nhandler: ok... just in many articles the authors sometimes give very good descriptions on what they are going to be writing about I thought it worked perfectly (and it was a fast way of getting the news letter done)... But I can see how that can give issues so I will not do so again...
<Pendulum> akgraner pleia2 nhandler: any idea who is best for me to poke about expiring UWN and ubuntu-news memberships?
<nhandler> Pendulum: I wouldn't worry much about it for now. The teams aren't being used for anything. Once we get the leadership structure sorted out, we will sort out all of the memberships
<Pendulum> okay, will just let everything lapse for now then
#ubuntu-news 2011-07-31
<pleia2> nlsthzn: for the ones that were quoted in the last issue I just changed it to put quotes around it and then said "exerpt from and more information at: link"
<pleia2> since the author has copyright, and some explicitly require attribution when text is borrowed
<nlsthzn> pleia2: cool... sorry about that... I have done a few tonight... just wrote my own story (hope they are ok... I am at work so it has been slow going...)
<pleia2> like here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue225#The_Commodore_64_is_back_-_and_it.27s_running_Ubuntu
<pleia2> no problem :) this is why we have editors! thanks for your work
 * pleia2 ponders a nap
<Pendulum> pleia2: naps are good :)
<NRWlion> hi
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> I'm working on "In Other News" but we need lots more summaries
 * pleia2 gets terribly distracted by http://www.cahilig.net/2011/07/29/100-best-free-and-high-quality-linux-games
<pleia2> dangerous article :)
 * nlsthzn will be working on a few again as time permits...
<nhandler> pleia2: Out of curiosity, do you have a working 'mail' command on the computer you do your UWN work on? In other words, would it be any help if we had a small script that took care of sending out the different emails (eventually, I hope to just be able to go './publish-uwn' and have all of the publishing done automatically)
<nhandler> I can also get the non-summaries done tomorrow if necessary
<pleia2> nhandler: no, it's all firewalled off
<pleia2> I do have a few servers with mail on them though, so I could set up some things elsewhere
<pleia2> thanks for handling non-summary stuff (I don't mind doing it, but one less thing to do today would be good :))
<pleia2> ok, finished a bunch, just need General News, LoCo News, and Launchpad news done
<DraZoro> I think there is a typing error on the heading === Full Circle Issue #49 is released ===
<DraZoro> I believe it is suppose to be === Full Circle Issue #51 is released ===
<nlsthzn> Spooky... was looking at a link to write a summary... When I get back to the draft there is half a sentance I hadn't written (Google Docs :p)
<pleia2> heh, I'm working on the loco ones
<pleia2> sorry if we stepped on each other there :)
<pleia2> launchpad ones are last
<pleia2> wanna grab those? I'll copy current ones to the wiki
<nlsthzn> pleia2: sure... but I am a bit up and down at the moment... our plant isn't behaving itself so my attention is very devided (between what I must and what I want too :p)
<pleia2> plant?
<nlsthzn> pleia2: Aye... I make plastic for a living ;)
<pleia2> ah, I see :)
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-23
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue275
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-25
<Unit193> There was a shorter Lubuntu update meeting, if that counts for anything?
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-26
<nhandler> bkerensa: You up for trying the Alpha announcement post?
<bkerensa> nhandler: trying it in what manner?
<nhandler> bkerensa: Creating the fridge post to get the practice
<bkerensa> nhandler: sure
<bkerensa> can you remind me where the branch is I need to clone?
<pleia2> bkerensa: there isn't any, you copy the text from the release announcement into a blog post, add links
<bkerensa> oh so I dont need the scripts
<bkerensa> ok
<pleia2> make it look like this: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/06/28/12-10-quantal-quetzal-alpha-2-released/
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> (but with the text from the alpha3 of course, when it's sent :))
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> ok I will do that :)
<nhandler> bkerensa: Looks like they are doing the finishing touches for the alpha release right now. Email should probably be out soonish. Feel free to poke me when you are ready for a review of your post
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> I am in the channel
<pleia2> bkerensa: go! :)
<bkerensa> pleia2:
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> pleia2: done
<bkerensa> 4 mins
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> nhandler: ^^
<pleia2> (I need to run to lunch)
<bkerensa> Ketchup Chips are good
<pleia2> bkerensa: I will say quickly though, can you remove the blocky formatting and wrapping?
<bkerensa> ahh yes
<pleia2> should look more like this: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/06/28/12-10-quantal-quetzal-alpha-2-released/
<pleia2> default formatting, and tidy up the line wraps that are inserted by the mailing list
<pleia2> ok, for real lunch now, I need to stop stalling
<bkerensa> boom done
<bkerensa> nhandler: ^^
<nhandler> bkerensa: I normally wrap the "Originally sent to" stuff in <cite> looks like they might have switched to <em> though (from looking at a2)
<nhandler> Other than that, it looks fine to me
<bkerensa> nhandler: added markup to the last bit
<nhandler> bkerensa: Looks good to me. If you are done editing, I'll publish it
<bkerensa> all done here
<nhandler> Nice work, thanks a lot for your help on this bkerensa (published)
<pleia2> thanks bkerensa \o/
<bkerensa> pleia2: anytime
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-27
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: ping ping
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: UDS-R sponsorship opened
<pleia2> neat
<pleia2> they haven't even announced the location!
<JoseeAntonioR> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/sponsorship/ is the link, should I write a fridge post
<JoseeAntonioR> they have :P
<JoseeAntonioR> uds.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> ah ok
<JoseeAntonioR> Denmark this time
 * pleia2 work phone
<bkerensa> Yeah thats what they said at UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> really?
<JoseeAntonioR> I must have missed that
<bkerensa> Copenhagen is like in the 30's during the month UDS will be there :P
<bkerensa> enjoy
<bkerensa> nice and frosty
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> it was a rumor at UDS
<bkerensa> ?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: usually Mark or Jono writes an official announcement post
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: or was it posted on a mailing list?
<pleia2> bkerensa: there was no confirmation at UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, nope
<JoseeAntonioR> I just figured it out when I entered summit.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> might want to ask jono, but I'm inclined to wait until someone announces it in case they have backend stuff to fix up (they usually do)
<bkerensa> pleia2: https://twitter.com/xubuntu
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep, working on it now :)
<pleia2> huh, a 4 day event?
 * pleia2 will be interested to hear more about that!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd like to hear why
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-28
<pleia2> bkerensa: getting some complaints from UWN editors that your blog is throwing 403 errors (I'm not seeing errors myself, so maybe the issue is regiona?)
<pleia2> regional too
<JoseeAntonioR> I can't access bkerensa.com
<pleia2> benjaminkerensa.com ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, right, I can access it now
 * MrChrisDruif has written a summary in a very long time
#ubuntu-news 2012-07-29
<pleia2> ready for editors: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue276
<Unit193> No detected broken link
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-22
<pleia2> ok, newsletter sent off to editors
 * pleia2 frowns at clock
<pleia2> probably should have handed this off for oscon week
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue326
<Pendulum> is anyone in the wiki?
<Unit193> Meh, theregister.co.uk doesn't like HEAD requests.  All good.
<pleia2> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<Pendulum> pleia2: I've proofread
<pleia2> Pendulum: thanks! :)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue326
<pleia2> jose: made you an administrator on the fridge
<pleia2> jose: if you can find some time, could use some comment and junk user deleting
<pleia2> most of it is junk :\
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-23
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: see my msg from yesterday?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: just did, I'll surely work on comments :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: ok great, thank you :)
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: there may be a couple here and there that are real, and we should probably try to respond to them, but most are junk
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, seen those a couple times
<JoseeAntonioR> will not just go and delete everything, reviews are always useful
<pleia2> I try to approve real ones as they come in, but time :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I have a two week vacation up ahead, so if you need any help with the UWN also let me know
<pleia2> woohoo, thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-24
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, how should I deal with 'I don't like it anymore, I'm switching' comments?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: leave them there for now, we should probably have a discussion :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-25
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> so, since the mailing list archives are broken (haven't been updating in a timely manner) it's a bit tricky right now to post the alpha 2 announcement
<pleia2> going to do it manually, with nothing to link to :(
<pleia2> I keep bugging IS about this, but they're busy with the forums situation
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-27
<pleia2> working to get links together to send off to summary writers
<pleia2> (my breakfast is coming)
<pleia2> ok, it's off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2013-07-28
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Summaries all done. Nice to see a few more around this week to help finish them off :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hooray! on a couple of flights today, gonna see if the on flight internet holds up to get this done ;)
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-21
<jose> anyone around to give a hand with summaries?
<jose> I will try to do some in a while, after dinner
<jose> ok, will do summaries in 15m or less
<jose> pleia2: I'll be moving the articles to the wiki shortly. would you mind doing a quick check? I'll pull stats tomorrow
<jose> Unit193: mind link checking, please? :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue375
<jose> oh wait... stats are not pulled yet, maybe tomorrow? :)
<jose> ok, I'm going to bed - will finish everything tomorrow when I'm back from university
<Unit193> Been rather in and out (mostly out), so it'll likely be late tomorrow...
<jose> Unit193: do you have a couple more mins? I could do stats right ahead
<jose> but will take like 5m
 * pleia2 edits
<jose> pleia2: want me to take care of releasing?
<pleia2> jose: nah, I've got that, you wrote 3243243 summaries, that's enough :)
<jose> hehe, ok then!
<pleia2> will probably release around 3 or so my time
<jose> that's fine, let me know if there's anything I can give a hand with
<pleia2> will do
<pleia2> jose: btw, I go in for surgery on thursday, and I have no idea how I'll be feeling this weekend
<pleia2> I may just disappear entirely into recovery time
<jose> pleia2: don't worry, I will be taking care of everything around here
<pleia2> :)
<jose> you take care of yourself and get better soon!
<pleia2> I'm taking a week off from work, and need to be well enough for fosscon in 2 weeks, so I'm trying to be a good patient this time
 * pleia2 needs to heal quickly
<pleia2> thanks
<jose> well, make sure to not skip your meds!
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 375 for the weeks July 7 - 20, 2014 Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 375 for the weeks July 7 - 20, 2014
<pleia2> er
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue375
<pleia2> darn laggy paste
<jose> pleia2: we may have a new summary writer this week, a guy from around here :)
<pleia2> that would be wonderful
<pleia2> I did pre-registration for my surgery today and they told me I really should avoid work for a few days and take it easy
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-22
<pleia2> so I think we can just assume I'll be gone from thursday onward
<pleia2> plus, pain meds, so I probably shouldn't be writing "creative" summaries anyway :)
<jose> hehe
<jose> don't worry, I'll take care of all of i
<pleia2> you're a star :)
<Unit193> Well, looks like it's fine.
<jose> thanks, Unit193 :)(
<jose> :) *
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-24
<pleia2> jose: newsletter is shaping up ok this week, I leave the rest of the link collection, summeries + publishing this week  in your capable hands :)
<jose> pleia2: awesome, good to know it's good to go. hope you get better soon! :)
<jose> let me know if there's anything else you want a hand with
<pleia2> thanks :) will do
#ubuntu-news 2014-07-25
<jose> working on trusty.1 release announcement for fridge
<jose> posted
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-20
<PaulW2U> used the extra time available to finish off the summaries
<PaulW2U> reviewed the summaries that I *didn't* write to save time later :)
<pleia2> connferencing and surrounding things are killing me this time around
<pleia2> jose: have some time to prep the wiki? I'll try to handle it at lunch (2.5 hours away) if not
<pleia2> actually, I have a moment now
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue426
<pleia2> sent to editors
 * pleia2 back to conference
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<jose> pleia2: sorry, was at university :(
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-21
<PaulW2U> pleia2: there's a bullet point formatting error under cloud news
<PaulW2U> I've fixed the wiki but can't edit the forum :(
<Unit193> Oops, never said it was a-ok.
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks!
<PaulW2U> I *should* be able to edit the forum version, shouldn't I?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: I couldn't edit your posts either, I think admins can only edit their own :\
<PaulW2U> But now I'm a full mod.....
<pleia2> oh, I don't know
<pleia2> the forums confound me :)
<PaulW2U> I'll look into it as I can't edit sammiev's posts there either and that is just wrong
<PaulW2U> probably just a setting and it's never been a problem
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 426 for the week July 13 - 19, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue426
<pleia2> alright, I think we're all released
<pleia2> now to crash for 20 minutes before dinner meetup, oof
<PaulW2U> and I must go to bed - 2:37am
<PaulW2U> pleia2: will send you an email re forum access and editing rights
<pleia2> PaulW2U: great, thanks
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I did not know that was going to be in the newsletter lol
<pleia2> :D
<ahoneybun> pleia2: I have a blog post you could have used if I had known
<pleia2> ahoneybun: aw, nothing on planet ubuntu
<ahoneybun> pleia2: it is broken...
<ahoneybun> I can't seem to get it right
<ahoneybun> the link to my blog
<pleia2> ahoneybun: aw, ping me on friday and I can see if I can help you fix it
<pleia2> (conferencing this week, brain explode)
<ahoneybun> I just found something about the links on that wiki page
<ahoneybun> I'll try that and let you know, thanks pleia2
<pleia2> good luck :)
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-22
<pleia2> PaulW2U: fascinating re: subforum/forum mod settings
<PaulW2U> yes, they're still trying to understand how VBulletin's settings can contradict each other
<PaulW2U> by the way in my attempt to upgrade Kubuntu 14.10 I decided to switch to Ubuntu for now. I don't like plasma 5
<PaulW2U> I still have access to akregator and all my favourite feeds to get links but on another laptop
<PaulW2U> so I might be missing a few links from time to time
<pleia2> I've certainly heard mixed things about plasma 5, some love, some not so much
<pleia2> anyway, thanks, I'll be sure to go through my rss reader on fridays too :)
 * ahoneybun loves it when it work well
<ahoneybun> XD
<PaulW2U> I thought about downgrading to Kubuntu 14.04 but at some point I need to move on. May be back to Xubuntu but too much going on etc :)
<ahoneybun> part of it might be hardware issues and how early Plasma 5 is
<PaulW2U> ahoneybun: I think you're right as my tests on my cheap laptop were fine
 * ahoneybun is on wily right now
<PaulW2U> but on my regular machine it was horrible and I say that as a Kubuntu user since 11.04
<ahoneybun> yea...
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5 is amazing to look at and work (when it works right)
<pleia2> btw re: insights.ubuntu.com claiming "Welcome to the home of all Ubuntu news, articles, tutorials, e-books and everything else in-between." - I'm following up
<pleia2> I'm not impressed with this marginalization of our work, so that's been passed along
<PaulW2U> *all* Ubuntu news? May be all Ubuntu news from a Canonical perspective...
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hence my grumpiness
<pleia2> sometimes it feels like I'm playing whack-a-mole on ubuntu.com things x_x
<PaulW2U> <sarcasm> May be all future issues should just include a link to insights.ubuntu.com </sarcasm>
<pleia2> we include ubuntu.com/news which redirects there
<pleia2> under "Additional Ubuntu News"
<pleia2> (fridge is there too)
<PaulW2U> Talking of links, I noticed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas - last idea added over two years ago
<PaulW2U> Page history suggests no real activity on this page since 2010
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> not so many ideas
<PaulW2U> I'm assuming you're subscribed to the page :)
<pleia2> yeah, I'm subscribed to UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/*
<pleia2> whether I actually get all the emails is another matter, but I'm sure moinmoin tries :)
<pleia2> UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/.*
<pleia2> ^^ that's the subscription line I have in my Notification preferences
<PaulW2U> "Ideas for UWN?" page updated and email triggered to those subscribed
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-23
<pleia2> added eol announcement to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-25
<pleia2> kind of a quiet news week
<pleia2> ok, after scouring all my alerts and rss feeds, I found nothing to add
<pleia2> off to summary writers!
<jose> woot woot
<pleia2> jose: I forgot to tell you, I LOVE ceviche
<pleia2> I could eat it like all day
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> and fish in general
<pleia2> yum yum :d
<jose> pleia2: we usually have that for lunch, what about the day before the conference for lunch?
<pleia2> jose: perfect :)
<jose> woot woot
<jose> I was in the middle of writing a blog post about ubuconla
<jose> I'll get that done for the uwn :)
<pleia2> yay!
<jose> pleia2: is this one suitable for including?
<jose> https://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2015/07/24/how-ubuconla-2015-evolved-in-the-past-months/
<pleia2> jose: totally, I'll put under loco team section?
<jose> cool!
<PaulW2U> looks like we have a new summary writer that likes to write more than on line
<PaulW2U> let's hope he sticks around a while
#ubuntu-news 2015-07-26
<PaulW2U> torrential rain all day so stayed indoors and finished off the summaries
<pleia2> rain \o/
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U :)
<pleia2> (thanks uk weather)
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-25
<pleia2> still need several summaries written, if anyone is around
<pleia2> moving over what we have now, and adding stats to the wiki
<tsimonq2> pleia2: on it
<pleia2> thanks :)
 * ahoneybun kicks tsimonq2 off
 * Unit193 kicks ahoneybun for kicks.
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> that's it I think
 * tsimonq2 kicks ahoneybun 
<tsimonq2> it's all done I think, ahoneybun
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ^
 * tsimonq2 goes back to fixing qtwebengine-opensource-src to go into Debian
<tsimonq2> s/fixing/attempting to fix/ lol :P
 * ahoneybun goes back to watching RoosterTeeth
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks!
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue475
<pleia2> sending off to editors
<ahoneybun>  /j #ubuntu-locoteams
<ahoneybun> opps
<Unit193> Ooooh, I have to be helpful now.
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Also, no thanks I'm already there.
<Unit193> 'No detected broken link', good to go.
<pleia2> thank you
<pleia2> I am going to stop computering now, because my brain is done
<pleia2> good night
<ahoneybun> night
<ahoneybun> or morning here lol
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 475 for the week July 18 - 24, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue475
<Unit193> Oh good, only failing one is Cloudflaring out, https://player.fm/series/the-full-circle-weekly-news
<pleia2> heh, thanks
<pleia2> still can't post to the forums, an email is still out to the FC (and via them, Canonical IS) to see what permissions I now lack
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-26
<tsimonq2> hey pleia2...
<tsimonq2> pleia2: the newsletter doesn't make sense :P
<tsimonq2> "This release is also available for all major flavor distributions."
<tsimonq2> I didn't edit yesterday... :/
<tsimonq2> s/edit/do an editorial review/
<MooDoo> what should it have read, makes sense to me, then again what do i know :D
<pleia2> tsimonq2: what's the problem with that?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: "major flavor distributions"
<pleia2> I read it, what's the problem?
<tsimonq2> just seems weird to me
<pleia2> ok
<tsimonq2> *shrug*
<tsimonq2> but you sent the emails already ;)
<pleia2> I guess "distributions" could have been dropped entirely in favor of "flavors"
<tsimonq2> I would have mentioned it last night
<tsimonq2> yeah
<pleia2> but I wouldn't say that it doesn't make sense
<pleia2> woo, we can publish to forums again
<pleia2> bapoumba of the forums council put up issue 474 for us, I just posted 475
<tsimonq2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-27
<tsimonq2> pleia2: can the Ubuntu Release Calendar please be added back? http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/
<tsimonq2> pleia2: also, are you okay with me posting the Alpha 2 release announcement on the Fridge tomorrow? (I'm the one writing/publishing it)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: have a link to the release calendar? I think we removed it because it was defunct
<pleia2> and sure re: a2 announcement, just let us know in here when you're working on it so no one else grabs it :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=ab54tjqqlaol3rdnksieju8mcc%40group.calendar.google.com
<tsimonq2> pleia2: re: a2 will do :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: also, I'm updating the calendar \o./
<tsimonq2> *\o/
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-28
<tsimonq2> sent Alpha 2 release announcement, adding to Fridge
<tsimonq2> published: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/07/28/yakkety-yak-alpha-2-released/
<tsimonq2> I think it looks good compared to the Alpha 2 one
<tsimonq2> s/Alpha 2/Alpha 1/ in that last sentence
<tsimonq2> pleia2: thoughts? (for when you awake) ^
<ahoneybun> Alpha 2 of 16.04 you mean?
<teward> ahoneybun: s/16.04/16.10/
<teward> 16.04 is already released
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> and hi teward, didn't think you were in here ;)
<teward> tsimonq2: i lurk a lot of places.
<tsimonq2> :)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: looks good, thanks
<tsimonq2> pleia2: \o/
<pleia2> putting wily EoL on fridge
#ubuntu-news 2016-07-29
<hggdh>  first read it as "putting a beer in the fridge".
<MooDoo> howdy all
<pleia2> sending email fof to summary writers very early today, since I'll be on a plane for like a zillion hours
<pleia2> tsimonq2: if anything pops up on the planet worth mentioning, feel free to add it to the document :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: sure, later :)
<pleia2> yeah, I got all the ones up until now, just meant later in the weekend
<tsimonq2> I see pl	
<tsimonq2> * pleia2
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-24
<guiverc_t> uwn: #514 wiki created, populated with gdoc info, then re-grouped some blogs to under popey's planet testing.request
<guiverc_t> i only did main & planet summmaries; NOTE no scripts run!
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-25
<guiverc_t> note: julyshakedown posts will be meaningless next week
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: ack
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-26
<tsimonq2> Forgot to say something yesterday, but it's a slow news week from what I can see.
#ubuntu-news 2017-07-28
<guiverc_t> tsimonq2, when you get a chance; post alpha 2 (dustin & you) release notice to fridge .... I want URL for uwn :)
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: ack
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: A Major GNOME Icon Redesign is Getting Underway @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133520 (by Scott Bouvier)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Cinnamon 4.0 Will Tackle Screen Tearing on Linux Mint @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133519 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ReactOS 0.4.9 Officially Released with Self-Hosting Capabilities, New Features @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/reactos-0-4-9-officially-released-with-self-hosting-capabilities-new-features-522071.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian-Based Slax 9.5.0 Released, Now Available on Hardware-Encrypted USB Keys @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-based-slax-9-5-0-released-with-usb-key-with-hardware-based-aes-encryption-522072.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ReactOS, the open source Windows clone, has a new release out @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133335 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Configuring public IP addresses on cloud servers for LXD containers @ https://blog.simos.info/configuring-public-ip-addresses-on-cloud-servers-for-lxd-containers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Fixes Boot Failures on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-fixes-boot-failures-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-16-04-4-lts-update-now-522073.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Inside out @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/07/23/inside-out/
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Go now ? or after breakfast ?
<krytarik> Well, it was before breakfast the last time too - just give me a little time at least to get more at home. :P
<Bashing-om> Ho kay :P ... I was up at daylight .. and past napppy time here now .
<krytarik> Oh, well you could just start ahead of me - I'm only doing the Fridge and social media anyway. :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 537 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-537/
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Social Media Presences Terminated So Far Today @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/social-media-presences-terminated-so-far-today.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Plasma 5.14: Default Wallpaper Revealed @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133512 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Didier Roche: Open The Cosmic Gate: A beautiful theme gets a beautiful name @ https://didrocks.fr/2018/07/24/open-the-cosmic-gate-a-beautiful-theme-gets-a-beautiful-name/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 537 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-537/ (by krytarik)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10's New Community Theme Is Named Yaru, Here's What It Looks Like @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-s-new-community-theme-is-named-yaru-here-s-what-it-looks-like-522085.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New SteamOS Stable Release Brings Latest Updates from Debian GNU/Linux 8.11 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-steamos-stable-release-brings-latest-updates-from-debian-gnu-linux-8-11-522086.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: ExTiX "The Ultimate Linux System" Now Uses Linux 4.18, Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/extix-the-ultimate-linux-system-now-uses-linux-4-18-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-522089.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: “Yaru” is the name of #Ubuntu’s new desktop theme @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133635 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: LibreOffice 6.1 On Track for Mid-August Release as Second RC Is Out for Testing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/libreoffice-6-1-on-track-for-mid-august-release-as-second-rc2-is-out-for-testing-522090.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Donates More Devices to UBports to Keep Ubuntu Touch Dream Alive @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-donates-more-devices-to-ubports-to-keep-ubuntu-touch-dream-alive-522091.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<lotuspsychje> $$$$$
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS Release Candidate Images Are Now Available for Testing @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-release-candidate-images-are-now-available-for-testing-522095.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Video: Interview About the Evolution and Professionalization of Community Management @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/07/24/video-interview-about-the-evolution-and-professionalization-of-community-management/
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Why I Dig the Control Snap App Permissions Give Me @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133565 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sam Hewitt: Joining the GNOME Foundation @ https://samuelhewitt.com/blog/2018-07-25-joining-the-gnome-foundation
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E20 – Twenty Thousand Leagues Under the Sea - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/07/26/s11e20-twenty-thousand-leagues-under-the-sea/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Community Leadership Summit Recap and Pictures @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/07/26/community-leadership-summit-recap-and-pictures/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE neon Bionic Update @ https://jriddell.org/2018/07/26/kde-neon-bionic-update/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: How to Delete the Rubbish Bin Icon from the Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 18.10 Desktop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-delete-the-rubbish-bin-icon-from-the-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-18-10-desktop-522125.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) Released, Available to Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-bionic-beaver-officially-released-download-now-522124.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS Released, Download Links & Details Inside @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133412 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Andres Rodriguez: MAAS 2.5.0 alpha 1 released! @ http://www.roaksoax.com/2018/07/maas-2-5-0-alpha-1-released
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 18.04.1 has been released! @ https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/26/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-released/
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS released @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/07/26/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-released/ (by krytarik)
<tsimonq2> /or/or
<tsimonq2> whooops
<krytarik> Duuuude! >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Xubuntu: 18.04.1 Released @ https://xubuntu.org/news/18-04-1-released/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition Now Available with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Pre-Installed @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-xps-13-developer-edition-now-available-with-ubuntu-18-04-lts-pre-installed-522137.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 Major Improvements in Nautilus 3.30 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=133740 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Nap time . be back later to work further on UWN .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Kügler: Lunar Eclipse Blood Moon @ https://vizZzion.org/blog/2018/07/lunar-eclipse-blood-moon/
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Kerensa: Remembering Gerv Markham @ http://benjaminkerensa.com/2018/07/28/remembering-gerv-markham
#ubuntu-news 2018-07-29
<Bashing-om> If somebody(s) will proof read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue538 to see if ready for release - will be a big relieve.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: The wiki is up for this issue .. awaiting others now to proof read .
<guiverc> sorry had a bug (re-occurrence)  this morning (18.10) so busy bug-reporting for now...; [waiting for ubuntu-bug, then back to lp & for my blurb & upload files etc]
<guiverc> will look for sure, but may be awhile sorry Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Oh no hurry .. Besides I "think" the proofer should be a 3rd party .
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Not to say that I hope it does meet your approval :P
<guiverc> sure didn't take it that way; just loved that I didn't have to read anything i wrote !! :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Enable Picture in Picture Mode in Google Chrome @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=131789 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yeah, my case: when I write and right again and rewrite - I can no longer see the tree for the forest .
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: KDE Connect is Being Ported to Windows 10 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150421 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Want the Latest Version of Spotify for Linux? Don’t Rely on the Snap App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150429 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #140 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-140/
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: EoflaOEViceCity is perhaps interested in contribute for UWN
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOEViceCity writes a personal blog, with also containing ubuntu articles
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: EoflaOEViceCity - welcome to the effort :) .. What will it take to persuade you to help :)
<EoflaOEViceCity> Thanks lotuspsychje and Bashing-om!
<lotuspsychje> EoflaOEViceCity, Bashing-om will guide you ok
<lotuspsychje> (if he wants and have time)
<EoflaOEViceCity> OK.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: Presently from my perspective the need is for someone to take an interest in "development" reporting - and as well give a hand in writting up the "found" article summaries.
<EoflaOEViceCity> Ok.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: Still interested in helping the community ? then the next step is to get you access to our Gdoc.
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" ( Work In Progress) for current issue - with the notion to publish at 20:00 GMT.
<EoflaOEViceCity> Bashing-om: Yes. Interested
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: Great ! We await our senior editor to arrive in about 4 hours - to get you set up.
<EoflaOEViceCity> OK. But what if I am not online when the editor arrived?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: Honestly _ in that event I do not know that there is a way to proceed :(
<EoflaOEViceCity> OK. If I am online next time, will you tell the editor?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: YUP ! our senior is krycek in Berlin, wildman is in the Mountain zone of the USA, guiverc is in Australia, and I be in the CST zone of the USA. We do have to sleep and work that pulls us away from UWN duties :)
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: In the meantime I have a look at your blog :P
<EoflaOEViceCity> Bashing-om: And how's my blog? Good?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: I was impressed - though a work in progress :)
<EoflaOEViceCity> Bashing-om: Thanks! Make sure to tell everyone about this blog, and eventually it will be famous.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: :D - A worthy effort should be.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: Do you plan to break the blog up by date and subject ?
<EoflaOEViceCity> Bashing-om: Currently, no, but will do in the future. It is based on WordPress.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: Looking good :)
<EoflaOEViceCity> Thanks Bashing-om!
<Bashing-om> guiverc: When you get on .. Heads up "./publish-uwn.pl 588 >> Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77." I do not see the fault :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Maybe it is from the '-' in line 75 of the WIKI file ?
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next :D
<EoflaOEViceCity> Who is M/L? Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: M/L == Mailing List :)
<Bashing-om> And the forum post is done - Looks good to me :) - doing the re-directs next.
<EoflaOEViceCity> Bashing-om: OK.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: Publishing is "complex"; but, once done a few times piece of cake :)
<EoflaOEViceCity> Bashing-om: OK.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs are also now done. Pending is publishing to the social medias - that I do not have access :P
<Bashing-om> EoflaOEViceCity: ^ so now we await the arrival of guiverc and/or wildman to complete the publishing :)
<EoflaOEViceCity> Bashing-om: Ok.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: We have EoflaOEViceCity that has expressed an interest in joining UWN, He though just left irc.
<krytarik> Bad choice at a nick though.. >_>
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: BricsCAD Shape is a Free SketchUp Alternative for Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150337 (by Joey Sneddon)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to push 588 to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Well - try ? " "./publish-uwn.pl 588 >> Character in 'H' format wrapped in unpack at fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl line 77." I do not see the fault :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "Maybe it is from the '-' in line 75 of the WIKI file ?"
<guiverc> i noticed that too (few secs ago, fixing a link now on fridge.. diamond sponsor one) but i'm still looking
<guiverc> updates & security link issue too; fixing..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Things I have ooopped in the WIKI ?
<guiverc> nope; and i wouldn't waste time looking for .. it happens sometimes effecting fridge; both resolved, still comparing with prior one (anything missing ..) but looks good
<guiverc> looks great to me; publishing ..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D Puch it .
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-588/
<Bashing-om> Push*
<krytarik> Btw, "Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) End of Life reached on July 18 2019" has made it into the Security Updates list like previously. :P
<Bashing-om> krytarik: guiverc And i thought I had fixed " Updates and Security for 14.04, 16.04, 18.04, 18.10, and 19.04" . doing a re-do on the WIKI .
<guiverc> we were just making sure?  :)
<guiverc> Bashing-om, I get the 'good' link from the wiki index (top right) so I bet it's great in the wiki
<Bashing-om> guiverc: But 14.04 is long in the history :(
<guiverc> krytarik, I don't see 18.10 EOL in #587 wiki headings
<krytarik> guiverc: Nah, saying it's part of the updates list down there.
<guiverc> sorry missed that
<Bashing-om> krytarik: As 18.10 just went EOL - I thought to leave it one last time - as it was happening this last week.
<guiverc> i'll push to social media (tweet, fb, mewe as myself)
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Well, assuming the 18.10 updates include items that weren't in the previous issue yet, that one is fine - just saying the literal post appears in the security list too (while it's of course already covered at the top of the issue).
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Lemme fix the 14.04 entry in the WIki .
<guiverc> sorry Bashing-om, tweeted already.. but i'm always slow with fb (gotta find my phone before I can login)
<Bashing-om> krytarik: My thought was to emphasize that 18.10 is EOL .
<krytarik> Well to me, actual updates to packages belong in that list, a notification that some aren't updated anymore doesn't - but yeah, I also think it doesn't hurt so much to be in there too.
<Bashing-om> Hummm removing the 14.04 and I do distinctly recall removing same - hummm will have to pay more attention next week.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: You are the man ! .. Ya want it as standard - I make "End of Life: July 18, 2019" standard, while I am there :)
<krytarik> When it happened the last time that I noticed, I pondered limiting the script output to just the bracketed items, but figured 1.) it doesn't happen so often that anything else, like an EOL announcement, is sent to the list, and 2.) since the security list is rather short, it's easy enough to spot then anyway.
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to publish to fb now?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Can you publish with me logged onto the WIKI ? pending too is to revert July 18, 2019 on krytarik's directive.
<guiverc> not an issue (you being editing wiki, you block only other editors), tell me when to press publish on fb
<krytarik> Bashing-om: You can only ever tell the exact EOL date on the releases that are approaching it, so that wouldn't be "standard" and I'd just leave that as it is.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: I had failed to notice "buntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) End of Life reached on July 18 2019" in the "Security Updates". Tou want that I remove it - yes ?
<guiverc> july 18 was in the middle of the week, so appropriate it be there in my opinion
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Yeah, like I said, I find it doesn't fit the list.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Yup ! doing :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: done :) push now :D
<guiverc> done, and had first like too
<Bashing-om> \o/ ... clear to wipe Gdoc now ?
<krytarik> "Updates and Security for 16.04, 18.04, 18.10(EOL), and 19.04" - the EOL indication here in the issue summary wasn't necessary though.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: K, will remove :)
<krytarik> guiverc: Your link to that section in the Fridge post is broken again btw. >_>
<guiverc> it was tested; guess it changed :(
<krytarik> Yeah, the 14.04 got dropped, and now the anchor text is about to lose the "(EOL)" too.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ done -- sorry for the hassle.
<guiverc> not a hassle !
<guiverc> fixed
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) Just goes to prove - not done 'til it is done :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 588 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-588/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Nope - fridge still has " Updates and Security for 16.04, 18.04, 18.10(EOL), and 19.04". Need now to remove the (EOL) :(
<guiverc> okay I missed that; I only fixed the broken link (it was all I was testing for... text is easier to fix!)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 588 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/07/22/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-588/ (by guiverc)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Naw - my "assumption" got in the way - I guessed if the WIKI were fixed- would migrate to the fridge.
<guiverc> should be better now (still to test myself)
<Bashing-om> Got to be away for about 40 minutes :(
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-23
<Bashing-om> well and hour - back :) ... OK wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, just got home did all publishing get done?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Took a bit -- but yeah All is done and set for UWN589. Should have paid greater attention to "WIP" as we had to make several edits after publishing :(
<Wild_Man> Ouch
<guiverc> i looked thru wiki pre-publish too (late yesterday after you'd disappeared why I didn't say so on here) & didn't notice anything
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Thinking back - I caught 1, guiverc caught one, and krytarik caught 3 maybe 4 :)
<Wild_Man> All well that ends well
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup, we do well :) Also maybe some new blood: EoflaOEViceCity . See how it works out.
<Wild_Man> Crossing fingers
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Standing By @ http://coyote.works//posts/StandingBy20190722/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Community Snapcrafter on MicroK8s, summits and the evolving nature of snaps @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/23/community-snapcrafter-on-microk8s-summits-and-the-evolving-nature-of-snaps/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Deepin 15.11 Released, This is What’s New @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150501 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: o/ :D
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Any pprogress in joining the team ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes. I think I have enough time.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Still awaiting access to our Gdoc ? // Getting you acclimated to that doc is a 1st step :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Well, again, we await the arrival of our senior editor to arrange the access rights.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Ok.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: We have the spammers to thank for the difficulties we now have to contend with :(
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes. It seems that the spammers did it so it is harder.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I would like to tell you that I got a ZNC, so you will see me on all the time, until I tell *status to disconnect.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Getting started with Ubuntu Core – streaming video from a Raspberry Pi @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/23/getting-started-with-ubuntu-core-streaming-video-from-a-raspberry-pi/
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: UWN is a constant work ^^ one we can add :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<Bashing-om> Once you have access to Gdoc we can go into the training mode. Once you know it is not at all difficult - sometimes tedious - always time consumming -  I dot not have enough "time" to do UWN full justice :(
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. Will I be notified when I have access to Gdoc?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: That is between you and kryten (editor) to correlate.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Ok.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: There will be some samll amount of personal info to be submitted - securely :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK, like name?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: No, name is not important - but E-mail and launchpad accounts and such will be used for UWN. Got to get you "writter" access to Launchpad WIKIs :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Nice
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Your eyes on this ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I think he seems inactive.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yup - Wild_Man Is away - got work that interfers with what we do :P He is higher up in the to-do than I :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I am behind ZNC, so you can see me on the userlist, inactive. I am going to sleep so goodbye
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I am here now for a bit
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you want him added to the wiki team? I will have to contact someone for that and I need his launchpad page and for gdoc his email address
<Wild_Man> It has to be a gmail email address
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, biab going to fix dinner
<guiverc> Wild_Man, I believe lp is https://launchpad.net/~eofla
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I will look in a bit
<guiverc> I'd also confirm it !
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc My opinion best to await when EoflaOE is back on-line.
<Bashing-om> I was fixing dinner myself :) And next is grass growing in the lawn :(
<guiverc> I agree  (waiting)
<Wild_Man> Agreed
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, do you know him from the community?
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 40 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-40/
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope - lotus directed him here - responding to my everlasting pleas for help :)
<Wild_Man> :)
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: If we can get another that gets qualified to do summeries - we will be in good shape :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yes it will be a great help
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: As my people skills ( read leadership) are so lacking - I do hope that I have the ability to persuade to help.
<Wild_Man> It looks like from the conversation he wants to help
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: UH Huh - as you say "fingers crossed" just that I do not want to push to hard :P and scare him off -
<EoflaOE> Hello. I told you I am behind ZNC, so I saw your messages on playback.
<EoflaOE> guiverc I am back online
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: krycek is on - If we get can have his attention :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Ok.
<krycek> ...Yeah, was just gonna address. >_>  So EoflaOE, if you've got a Gmail address, you could PM it to me and I could add you to the Google Doc before I go to bed.
<EoflaOE> krycek: OK, I wil pm you.
<Wild_Man> Hello and welcome EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Thanks Wild_Man
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Getting a real early start on your day - are you not ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes, I do.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Early your norm ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes. What is "norm?" Normal?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yes - normal :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Well - is past my norm(al) I am going to give it up and go to bed , I catch the logs for updates when I return :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Good night
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Take care - Talk at you later :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. We'll talk later
<Bashing-om> \o
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: BT turns to Canonical Ubuntu to enable next generation 5G Cloud Core @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/24/bt-turns-to-canonical-ubuntu-to-enable-next-generation-5g-cloud-core/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: 2nd Batch of Calls Approved @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/2nd-batch-of-calls-approved/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Ubuntu助力英国电信集团开启下一代5G云核心 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/24/ubuntu-5g-bt/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) Reached End of Life, Upgrade to Ubuntu 19.04 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-10-cosmic-cuttlefish-reached-end-of-life-upgrade-to-ubuntu-19-04-526810.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Mir support for Wayland @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/24/mir-support-for-wayland/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Mint 19.2 "Tina" Enters Beta, Based on Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS and Linux 4.15 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-mint-19-2-tina-enters-beta-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-and-linux-4-15-526812.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Arc Menu GNOME Shell Extension Update Adds New Options, Better Performance @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150569 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Meet Jade, a Desktop Environment for Linux Built Using Web Tech @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150572 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Josh Powers: cloud-init 19.2 Released @ https://powersj.io/post/cloud-init-19.2/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.2 Series Is Now Ready for Mass Deployments, Upgrade Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-2-series-is-now-ready-for-mass-deployments-upgrade-now-526813.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mageia Linux 7.1 Adds Support for AMD Ryzen 3000-Series CPUs, Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mageia-linux-7-1-adds-support-for-amd-ryzen-3000-series-cpus-download-now-526814.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Deepin 15.11 GNU/Linux OS Released with Could Sync and Many Other Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/deepin-15-11-gnu-linux-os-released-with-could-sync-and-many-other-improvements-526815.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Kicks Off Development of Linux Kernel 5.3 as First RC Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-kicks-off-development-of-linux-kernel-5-3-as-first-rc-is-out-now-526816.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox 6.0.10 Adds UEFI Secure Boot Driver Signing Support on Ubuntu, Debian @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-0-10-adds-uefi-secure-boot-driver-signing-support-on-ubuntu-debian-526817.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs New Linux Kernel Security Updates for Ubuntu 19.04 and 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-new-linux-kernel-security-updates-for-ubuntu-19-04-and-18-04-lts-526818.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Giving people credit for their work @ https://danielpocock.com/giving-people-credit-for-their-work/
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Getting Started with Knative on Ubuntu @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/25/getting-started-with-knative-1/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: The 10 new rules of open source infrastructure @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/25/10-new-rules-open-source-infrastructure/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubucon Europe 2019: 2nd Call For Volunteers @ https://sintra2019.ubucon.org/2nd-call-for-volunteers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Canonical Design Team: Handy productivity software for your home and office @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/25/handy-productivity-software-for-your-home-and-office/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E16 – Glider Rider @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/07/25/s12e16-glider-rider/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Carter: PeerTube and LBRY @ https://jonathancarter.org/2019/06/25/peertube-and-lbry/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Dash to Panel Just Got a Major Update @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150610 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Getting started with AI @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/07/25/getting-started-with-ai/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: SparkyLinux 5.8 Is Out as First Release Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/sparkylinux-5-8-is-out-as-first-release-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-526830.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Desktop Environment Gets Fourth Snapshot, Beta Is Coming Early August @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-desktop-environment-gets-fourth-snapshot-beta-is-coming-early-august-526831.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Collabora Adds Big Performance Improvements for Linux Gamers in Linux Kernel 5.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/collabora-adds-big-performance-improvements-in-linux-kernel-5-2-for-linux-gamers-526832.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 8.1 Operating System Enters Beta with Enhanced Security @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-8-1-operating-system-enters-beta-with-enhanced-security-526833.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical's Ubuntu OpenStack Architecture to Empower BT's Next-Gen 5G Cloud Core @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-s-ubuntu-openstack-architecture-to-empower-bt-s-next-gen-5g-cloud-core-526834.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 60 – Rumo ao Monte da Lua @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/07/25/ep-60-rumo-ao-monte-da-lua/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 60 – Rumo ao Monte da Lua @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/07/25/ep-60-rumo-ao-monte-da-lua/
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Pocock: Leadership and gossip in Debian @ https://danielpocock.com/leadership-and-gossip-in-debian/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Summer Camp 2019: What I'm Bringing & Protecting Yourself @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/07/27/hacker-summer-camp-2019-what-im-bringing.html
<Bashing-om> guiverc: wildmanne39 : I have made a Gdoc walk through and made a few edits - guiverc ensure they meet your approval :)
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om but I don't expect issues; i plan to go shooting so won't get a chance to look until much later in day
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Have fun ! No hurry to double check :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-07-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Lubuntu Blog: Lubuntu 18.10 End of Life and Current Support Statuses @ https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-etc-eol/
<guiverc> reading gdoc now,  1 suggestion made (last planet article)
<guiverc> read thru complete Bashing-om, 3 comments made.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ack - I catch up in my AM -- signing off as we speak :)
<guiverc> have a great nights sleeeeeeeeeeep
<EoflaOE> Still no links for the hub?
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Q4OS Operating System Brings the Trinity Desktop to Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/q4os-operating-system-brings-the-trinity-desktop-to-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-526854.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Linux Kernel Security Patch for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to Fix Six Flaws @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-linux-kernel-security-patch-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-fix-six-flaws-526855.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Plasma 5.17 Linux Desktop to Modernize the Settings, Add Many UI Changes @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-plasma-5-17-linux-desktop-to-modernize-the-settings-add-many-ui-changes-526856.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: DebConf20 Conference Takes Place August 23-29 for Debian GNU/Linux 11 "Bullseye" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debconf20-conference-takes-place-august-23-29-for-debian-gnu-linux-11-bullseye-526857.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-20
<krytarik> Bashing-om: The two things I immediately notice, 1.) "Flavors advisories" → "Flavor advisories", and 2.) drop the 19.10 EOL notice manually off the security updates list as per usual.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ack - doing :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, FYI: two comments made on gdoc I think need fixing, I'd have preferred a "Support ended 17-July-2020" at end of 19.10 notices; but if dropping is our norm so be it, as readers had many prior warnings in just this issue about 19.10's EOL
<guiverc> note: I gotta go outside & work in yard, getting darker so need to do some gardening etc before rain falls
<Bashing-om> guiverc: looking and fixing :D Rain is a good thing !
<guiverc> :) yeah it is, but it's better after I've finished outside chores  (I'm no farmer, not the same appreciation for it)
<krytarik> ...Erm, I was specifically referring to the "security updates" section, where it lists the 19.10 EOL notice among what would usually just be package related notices..
<krytarik> So I'm with guiverc there, either put the original line back in or make it even more obvious that support has just ended as suggested.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Was my intent to remove 19.10 in next week's issue - as 19.10 was still active diring the current week :(
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Ouch ^ did not notice the EOL in the updates ! .. will do !
<Bashing-om> krytarik: guiverc "Now End_Of_Life as of 17 July" for the updates section ?
<krytarik> Well, I guess we could go with "End of Life as of 17 July 2020", yeah.  Or simply with what you had in there originally.
<guiverc> originally I don't think it had a date (just July), so I'd suggest a date
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We did make a date and I can do that - however the ups is my suggestion.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Was as "End of Life: July 17, 2020" .
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue640?action=diff&rev2=6&rev1=5 - it wasn't, but yeah as it pertains a current event, an exact date is better.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Well ! Got me what happened as last week's issue surely had "End of Life: July 17, 2020". And is restored as "End of Life: July 17, 2020" presently.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Maybe I did not edit the wiki template to the above and plain ass forgot to edit the date in this week ?
<krytarik> Yeah, that makes sense then.  And thanks!
<Bashing-om> krytarik: And Thanks to you -= no one else catchs these oopps :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Employee spotlight: Alice Cambridge, Inside Sales Representative @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/employee-spotlight-alice-cambridge-inside-sales-representative
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: What can you do with MicroK8s? @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/what-can-you-do-with-microk8s
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Behind the Circle: Hello world! @ https://www.behindthecircle.org/2020/07/20/hello-world/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KaOS Linux 2020.07 Now Available for Download @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kaos-linux-2020-07-now-available-for-download-530580.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #178 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-178/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: A Closer Look at the Pinebook Pro $199 Linux Laptop @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/a-closer-look-at-the-pinebook-pro-199-linux-laptop-530584.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 20th July 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/design-and-web-team-summary-20th-july-2020
<Bashing-om> UWN: No further edits known, pulling "WIP" - time to push 20:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the Forum post next :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: Forum posting done - no issues seen :D - doing the re-directs.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done - pending is release to the Social Medias. :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to publish on fridge?  UWN 640
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - no issues seen :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-640/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge: Looks good and spot check  checks good :D
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> tweet noted :P
 * guiverc gone for cup-of-tea; before I try & fight with fb
<Bashing-om> Motivational fluid :P
<guiverc> calming fluid
<guiverc> fb done too
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D - wipe Gdoc now ?
<guiverc> yep
<Bashing-om> wipping
<Bashing-om> UWN: We do issue 641 :D
<Bashing-om> UWN: eoan removed from the WIKI template.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 640 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-640/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 640 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/07/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-640/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sebastian Dröge: Automatic retry on error and fallback stream handling for GStreamer sources @ https://coaxion.net/blog/2020/07/automatic-retry-on-error-and-fallback-stream-handling-for-gstreamer-sources/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Glimpse 0.2.0 Beta Available for Testing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/glimpse-0-2-0-beta (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: SuperTuxKart’s New Release is Ready for Testing @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/supertuxkart-1-2 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: TUXEDO Pulse 15 is an AMD-Powered Linux Ultrabook @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/tuxedo-pulse-15-amd-linux-laptop (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The 3rd-Gen KDE Slimbook is Here, And Boy is it Powerful @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/kde-slimbook-3-amd-ryzen-linux (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Søren Bredlund Caspersen: Up and down the hillside @ https://soerenbredlundcaspersen.dk/2020/07/22/up-and-down-the-hillside/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Hardware Company Blasts Apple for Webcam Security Advice @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-hardware-company-blasts-apple-for-webcam-security-advice-530597.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: All About the Apps Junior Jobs @ https://jriddell.org/2020/07/23/all-about-the-apps-junior-jobs/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Complex problems, clever solutions – unique containers and virtualization snaps @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/complex-problems-clever-solutions-unique-containers-and-virtualization-snaps
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E18 – Full moon @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/07/23/s13e18-full-moon/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, June 2020 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/07/23/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-june-2020/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 100 – Canada: Azinhaga, atalho @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e100/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 100 – Canada: Azinhaga, atalho @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e100/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Studio: Major Backports Update @ http://ubuntustudio.org/2020/07/major-backports-update/
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 83 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-83/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ﻿Simulate the TurtleBot3 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/%ef%bb%bfsimulate-the-turtlebot3
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: The Debian Handbook has been updated for Debian 10 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2020/07/24/the-debian-handbook-has-been-updated-for-debian-10/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ﻿Simulate the TurtleBot3 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/simulate-the-turtlebot3
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: DigiKam’s Improved Face Detection for Photos Even Works on Animals @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/digikams-improved-face-detection-for-photos-even-works-on-animals (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Bryan Quigley: Firefox Beta via Flatpak @ https://bryanquigley.com/posts/mindshare/firefox-beta-via-flatpak.html
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-25
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Your attention is invited to Gdoc- is what is what will be ?
#ubuntu-news 2020-07-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Costales: Ubuntu 20.04: Sustituir Nautilus por Nemo @ https://costales.github.io/posts/ubuntu2004-replace-nautilus-nemo/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue641 up for review and final edits: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue641 :D
<guiverc> ack Bashing-om, opened in a window on a monitor.. will read when I'm able
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D ^
<krytarik> It's "Xfce" as also spelled in the summarized article, not "XFCE" - as well as "XFCEs" → "Xfce's"
<krytarik> And generally, I'd try to cut back a bit on the use of the term there.
<krytarik> And "Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) End of Life reached on July 17 2020" is also again on the security updates list.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Fixing :D
<guiverc> thanks Bashing-om , XFCE would just be how my fingers type it sorry
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Hey - I too did proof read and missed it also . All edits currently up-2-date krytarik :D
<krytarik> "A brief look is given at some the apps like catfish, and thunar" - now that would be more like "some of the apps", and the latter should be capitalized.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: ack
